# November 4th - Houston, TX



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

we will be there.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

Houston Stylez will be there


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

ONCE AGAIN TIEMPOS LOCOS WILL BE IN EFFECT!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I'll be there celebrating our 25 years. Party, Party, Party.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

nice!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 11 2007, 02:38 PM~8285164
> *I'll be there celebrating our 25 years.  Party, Party, Party.
> *



I WILL bring the beer


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Champagne we're celebrating remember. O.K. beer will do.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Helen Carmona_@Jul 11 2007, 09:33 PM~8288143
> *Champagne we're celebrating remember.  O.K. beer will do.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 12 2007, 12:58 AM~8289541
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i never missed a show yet :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Please come support Fidel Sanchez from Latin Image fundraiser

Saturday, Aug. 4th
Palmer's Ice House
I10 and Wayside
11 am - 5 pm
BBQ plates $6


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Attention Houston Car Clubs

Talked to Gloria today and she said Fidel is doing well. She also said Lowrider Magazine might go over to Palmers on Saturday and do a write up on Fidel and the Houston car club support. I'm going to try and get in touch with Edger and see if he knows anything about this. If they are coming it would be nice to have some cars out there.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

WILL BE THERE FO SHO.......


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

WILL BE THERE FO SHO.......


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Can't wait!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I need your help. I want to have a bike build off at the Los Magnificos car show on November 4th. The entries have to be bikes built by a team of kids. Like an after school program or an art program during school or even a community center. The main idea is to get kids to work together as a team. Do you all know anyone that has a program like that. I talked to Chino with Juiced already and his class at Marshall middle school is doing it, but I need at least 2 more entries. I'm thinking of the winning group getting $500.00 to go to their program. The winner will be picked by the people entering the car show. Like a peoples choice type award. On Sunday the groups can put their bikes up for sale (if they want) to get money for their next project.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## _Shiela_ (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 12 2007, 06:50 AM~8290887
> *i never missed a show yet :biggrin:
> *



Me Niether Cant Wait!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOUSTONECOCHINA_@Aug 22 2007, 06:23 PM~8619012
> *Me Niether Cant Wait!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I Know I will be there!!










Alberto
NMEIMAGE.COM


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 12 2007, 07:19 AM~8773057
> *I Know I will be there!!
> 
> 
> ...


Great so I can harrass you.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

to the top


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

We are actually getting people to compete in the Zoot Suit contest. Awesome!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

We do it BIG HOMIES. :0 
#1 in TEXAS; You Know Who We Are.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 17 2007, 08:18 PM~8812308
> *We are actually getting people to compete in the Zoot Suit contest.  Awesome!
> *


 Im telling you bring back the bad girl contest.You might have to expalin it to the younger crowd how they were done but I'm sure it would be a hit along with the zoot suit contest


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Sep 18 2007, 11:07 PM~8821967
> *Im telling you bring back the bad girl contest.You might have to expalin it to the younger crowd how they were done but I'm sure it would be a hit along with the zoot suit contest
> *


Girls can join the Zoot Suit Contest. All you need is a Zoot Suit.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 19 2007, 08:20 AM~8822922
> *Girls can join the Zoot Suit Contest.  All you need is a Zoot Suit.
> *


 yes they can


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Here are the updated flyer:

















Please remember to pre-register....as we celebrate our 25th Anniversary we have reduced the pre-registration price to $25

Also, we are giving away over $25,000 in cash awards at this year's show (Up from a little over $13,000 at last year's show)

Don't forget, this is also the W.W.T. Championship event!!!

Don't miss it!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SEE EVERYONE THERE!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Darn didn't get my sponsorship in time for flyer print out.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

It's alright, we will run about 4 more sets of flyers before the show...and the posters...so you still got time...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

to the top


----------



## San Jo 64 SS (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 20 2007, 12:39 AM~8830570
> *Here are the updated flyer:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

The other flyer looked pretty cool with the old pictures in it....


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Sep 23 2007, 03:41 PM~8853682
> *The other flyer looked pretty cool with the old pictures in it....
> *


Yeah, it brought back some good memories.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

its good to remenisce but now its time to make all new memories!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 24 2007, 11:03 AM~8858721
> *its good to remenisce but now its time to make all new memories!!
> *


definetly 

to the top...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

The word is out we are getting a new hopper at the show and he's coming to kick some ass. hno: Can't wait.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

so ready for the show 
 will ms dani be taking pictures?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 25 2007, 08:04 PM~8869824
> *The word is out we are getting a new hopper at the show and he's coming to kick some ass. hno: Can't wait.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 25 2007, 07:17 PM~8869930
> *so ready for the show
> will ms dani be taking pictures?
> *


Oh yeah, for sure.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

bump....


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 26 2007, 05:57 AM~8872282
> *Oh yeah, for sure.
> *



well she be taking pictures for me?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 27 2007, 04:04 PM~8883404
> *well she be taking pictures for me?
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


You might have to switch places with her. You know how she always pertects you from all the screaming women, well she might need you to watch out for her this time.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 28 2007, 09:40 PM~8892493
> *You might have to switch places with her.  You know how she always pertects you from all the screaming women, well she might need you to watch out for her this time.
> *


MsDani has a bunch of screaming women after her?!?!? aye caramba!! Didnt know she played for both teams....I'm sure big Ric wont mind using her as bait to lure the screaming hotties.. :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 29 2007, 02:30 PM~8895731
> *MsDani has a bunch of screaming women after her?!?!?  aye caramba!! Didnt know she played for both teams....I'm sure big Ric wont mind using her as bait to lure the screaming hotties.. :biggrin:
> *


Usually Dani has to get the screaming hotties off of Rick. So this time he has to keep the men off her. That's what I meant.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 29 2007, 09:48 PM~8897505
> *Usually Dani has to get the screaming hotties off of Rick.  So this time he has to keep the men off her.  That's what I meant.
> *


Why do you post on here so much!

.....hmmmmm....maybe if I post that picture of you dancing the soulja boy song, you'll stop posting so much!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 30 2007, 05:32 AM~8899484
> *Why do you post on here so much!
> 
> .....hmmmmm....maybe if I post that picture of you dancing the soulja boy song, you'll stop posting so much!
> *


O.K. I'll stop.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 30 2007, 07:32 AM~8899484
> *Why do you post on here so much!
> 
> .....hmmmmm....maybe if I post that picture of you dancing the soulja boy song, you'll stop posting so much!
> *


POST IT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 30 2007, 10:17 AM~8899971
> *O.K. I'll stop.
> *


 :0


----------



## BloCc (May 24, 2006)

WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 28 2007, 09:40 PM~8892493
> *You might have to switch places with her.  You know how she always pertects you from all the screaming women, well she might need you to watch out for her this time.
> *


ok ok i will do my best.... i will walk around with a big stick.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 29 2007, 03:30 PM~8895731
> *MsDani has a bunch of screaming women after her?!?!?  aye caramba!! Didnt know she played for both teams....I'm sure big Ric wont mind using her as bait to lure the screaming hotties.. :biggrin:
> *



damn right .. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Sep 29 2007, 09:48 PM~8897505
> *Usually Dani has to get the screaming hotties off of Rick.  So this time he has to keep the men off her.  That's what I meant.
> *



will do. :thumbsup: no one will touch her  i promise


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 30 2007, 06:32 AM~8899484
> *Why do you post on here so much!
> 
> .....hmmmmm....maybe if I post that picture of you dancing the soulja boy song, you'll stop posting so much!
> *


post it dani. i need a good laugh. i am stuck at work right now.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 30 2007, 07:57 PM~8903273
> *post it dani. i need a good laugh. i am stuck at work right now.
> *


You all need to quit. She'll do it. :angry:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 25 2007, 08:48 AM~8865632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 1 2007, 05:56 AM~8905501
> *You all need to quit.  She'll do it.  :angry:
> *


Damn right! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx+Sep 30 2007, 08:55 PM~8903265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM a brutha


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 1 2007, 05:56 AM~8905501
> *You all need to quit.  She'll do it.  :angry:
> *



HAHAHAHA post it up dani  :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 1 2007, 11:47 AM~8907322
> *Damn right! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 1 2007, 02:51 PM~8908549
> *except for when I borrow her to take her picture...at least a couple
> 
> *



ok ok cool


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

On-line pre-registration is up and running. 
*<a href=\'http://losmagnificos.org/ty-registration.html\' target=\'_blank\'>Online Registration and Mail-In Registration Forms</a>*

Don't forget, we are celebrating our 25th Annual with $25 pre-registration. And model cars MUST pre-register.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*to the top...*


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

25 years whoa.......... Seems like just yesterday.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

bumping it


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Rolled Brim, will we see you sporting the zoot suit?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

me too... :biggrin: whats up dani???


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 5 2007, 10:01 PM~8941638
> *Rolled Brim, will we see you sporting the zoot suit?
> *


chale don't have on but idf I hit a wedding or something like that then I 'll break out the baggies and stacy's


----------



## low83cadillac (Apr 23, 2007)

E.M.P.I.R.E will be there reppin tha blok for sho........


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 8 2007, 04:38 PM~8954560
> *chale don't have on but idf I hit a wedding or something like that then I 'll break out the baggies and stacy's
> *


Darn, I was counting on you.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I AM GONNA TRY TOO MAKE IT, WE WILL SEE, THAT IS CUTTING THINGS KINDA CLOSE, BUT WE WILL SEE FOR SURE


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 9 2007, 08:26 PM~8964293
> *Darn, I was counting on you.
> *


Sorry  j/k too old now:0


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 10 2007, 02:28 PM~8970419
> *I AM GONNA TRY TOO MAKE IT, WE WILL SEE, THAT IS CUTTING THINGS KINDA CLOSE, BUT WE WILL SEE FOR SURE
> *


Hope to see you there


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 10 2007, 05:04 PM~8971562
> *Sorry  j/k too old now:0
> *


You're never to old to have fun. Zoot Suiter are fun.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

i hope i make it too. i went to the supershow in vegas spent a lots of money..

one day i hope to see Ms dani at that show modeling


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

People have been asking about electricity at the show....
You can pre-pay and it's $88
The day of show it's $119

I promise you, we have nothing to do with these prices....sorry....

Click here for an electricity form

This is completely seperate from us, follow the directions and mail it in to them....Thanks!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 10 2007, 08:40 PM~8972806
> *You're never to old to have fun.  Zoot Suiter are fun.
> *


Yeah youre definetly right about being never to old to have fun Im only 39 so I guess that's not too bad


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

TTT for Los Magnificos 25th Annual Show


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We are proud to introduce the 1st annual “Live Airbrush Competition powered by Westwood College” at this year’s 25th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert going down on November 4th at Houston’s Reliant Center. 

How to compete:
- There is NO entry fee for this competition.
- You must provide your own equipment (airbrush gun, compressor (in good working condition), paint, 3x5 canvas, etc.)
- Setup is Sunday morning from 8am to 10am. You must setup during this time…late entries will not be accepted.
- One ticket will be given per entrant, additional tickets will be available at $20 per ticket through Jon.
- You will be given 4 hours (from 12pm to 4pm) to create your work. Judging will take place after 4pm.
- The theme will be “Los Magnificos – celebrating 25 years”. Let your imagination run wild, you can do anything you choose in regards to this theme and what the Los Magnificos car show represents or means to you.
- Reserve your space by calling Jon at 832.368.5116 (we will limit the number of entrants to 4-5)


Benefits to the airbrush artist:
- Grand prize will be given by Westwood college (prize to be announced)
- Opportunity for live promotion in front of 22,000 people.
- Ability to hang your banner on the backdrop where you are airbrushing 
- Ability to promote your business during the competition. We recommend bringing an associate to pass out flyers, business cards, etc. Or take the time to talk to the people directly, while you work.
- Winning art will be displayed on Los Magnificos website with link or information of airbrush artist

We already have 2 artists committed and a few more interested, get at me if you want to do it or know someone that does.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 13 2007, 05:46 AM~8991333
> *We are proud to introduce the 1st annual “Live Airbrush Competition powered by Westwood College” at this year’s 25th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show and Concert going down on November 4th at Houston’s Reliant Center.
> 
> How to compete:
> ...


Firme idea!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE STRONG IN THE HOUSE. HEY JOHN CAN WE GET OUR SWEEPSTAKES MONEY IN ADVANCED


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2007, 07:26 PM~8994638
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE STRONG IN THE HOUSE. HEY JOHN CAN WE GET OUR SWEEPSTAKES MONEY IN ADVANCED
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get a case of confetti? Someone said there might be a store in Pasadena.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 15 2007, 08:10 AM~9003587
> *Anyone know where I can get a case of confetti?  Someone said there might be a store in Pasadena.
> *


 Have you tried Arnold's off of studewood?
Are maybe El Mercado off navigation but Im not sure if it is open anymore...?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 15 2007, 04:37 PM~9007670
> *Have you tried Arnold's off of studewood?
> Are maybe El Mercado off navigation but Im not sure if it is open anymore...?
> *


I found the confetti store in Pasadena and they are holding a case for me, but man that's far. I told them I'd go Friday after work. I live close to Sugar Land.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 15 2007, 08:02 PM~9008942
> *I found the confetti store in Pasadena and they are holding a case for me, but man that's far.  I told them I'd go Friday after work.  I live close to Sugar Land.
> *


 I hear you....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin: pre registered online.....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2007, 09:26 PM~8994638
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE STRONG IN THE HOUSE. HEY JOHN CAN WE GET OUR SWEEPSTAKES MONEY IN ADVANCED
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I think if Rollerz shows strong at Magnificos, they may give Dallas Lowriders a run for the club championship. Remember, at Magnificos each car is worth 2 points...


Also, in regards to the airbrush contest, Westwood College has pledged to put up a $500 prize for the winner. Please sign up with me if you want to enter. I already got about 4 guys in it!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

can pedal cars be present, i dont see no thing about them on the flier


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

pedal cars fall in the same world as bikes as far as pre-reg and registration go. We do have pedal car/special interest classes!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I got the Confetti. If someone you know is close to winning on the WEGO tour, please make sure to get a bag from me before trophy presentation. When they announce the winner I want you all to throw confetti at them. Jon will you be giving out Magnificos trophies first or WEGO tour?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 17 2007, 08:25 PM~8813020
> *We do it BIG HOMIES.  :0
> #1 in TEXAS; You Know Who We Are.
> 
> ...


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 17 2007, 08:35 AM~9020926
> *I got the Confetti.  If someone you know is close to winning on the WEGO tour, please make sure to get a bag from me before trophy presentation.  When they announce the winner I want you all to throw confetti at them.  Jon will you be giving out Magnificos trophies first or WEGO tour?
> *


:0  Cool did you have to ride out to pasadena to get it?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 17 2007, 08:35 AM~9020926
> *I got the Confetti.  If someone you know is close to winning on the WEGO tour, please make sure to get a bag from me before trophy presentation.  When they announce the winner I want you all to throw confetti at them.  Jon will you be giving out Magnificos trophies first or WEGO tour?
> *



Yeah and those trophies are beautiful.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Oct 17 2007, 03:46 PM~9024527
> *TTT
> *


Yes and I got lost. They gave me some horrible directions.


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

i tried pre-registering a bike online but its charging $26 shouldnt it be less?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Yeah, the online reg for bikes is supposed to be $21.50...there was an error in the web-coding. It's fixed now, but thanks for bringing that to our attention. Our web developer is fired! Just kidding, she did a great job with on-line registration!


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

thanks we got 7 registered people


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 17 2007, 08:36 PM~9026340
> *Yes and I got lost.  They gave me some horrible directions.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

can i pre reg next week at the juiced show?


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2007, 12:13 PM~9039598
> *can i pre reg next week at the juiced show?
> *


Oh SNAP your bike is ready????


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 19 2007, 12:13 PM~9039598
> *can i pre reg next week at the juiced show?
> *


Pre registration is over this Sunday. Mail it in tomorrow. Call 281-494-8370 and see if Bikes have more time.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Oct 19 2007, 12:16 PM~9039617
> *Oh SNAP your bike is ready????
> *


yes it is


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 19 2007, 12:57 PM~9039987
> *Pre registration is over this Sunday.  Mail it in tomorrow.  Call 281-494-8370 and see if Bikes have more time.
> *


i just did the online regristration.. not sure how it works with the money..


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

To do on-line you use Paypal to complete the payment. If you didn't pay, your not pre-registered. I can check to see if it went through...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 19 2007, 04:24 PM~9040983
> *To do on-line you use Paypal to complete the payment.  If you didn't pay, your not pre-registered.  I can check to see if it went through...
> *


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 19 2007, 03:24 PM~9040983
> *To do on-line you use Paypal to complete the payment.  If you didn't pay, your not pre-registered.  I can check to see if it went through...
> *


let me know..


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

was there last year....




























Will be there this year...




































with company...



















See Yall on da mornin of the 3rd.....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Sic, you look like your good to go!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

alright.. thanks


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

See you at the car show SIC.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

HOUSTON YA HAVE A PROBLEM !!!!!!!

THE .................









ARE IN THE BUILDING !!!!!!!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*BUMP...*


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

anyone know how much admission is gonna be at the gate? cuz i'm gonna need a few extra passes


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

I wouldnt even let the guy above me in the show....he is kinda funny....LOL....TTT


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

:rofl: that was hilarious! ..........did you get them pics ?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Just saw a preview of the 2008 calendar!!! OMG its gonna be fkn awesome! 
I'm not allowed to give too much info but I will say...my sisters look hot....and for anyone who has seen my mural on my bike....you will be amazed.....
Best calendar thus far, and for all the old skool people....you might get a little blast from the past when you see some of the cars that were brought back to life in it.

... :cheesy:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 23 2007, 09:59 AM~9064494
> *Just saw a preview of the 2008 calendar!!! OMG its gonna be fkn awesome!
> I'm not allowed to give too much info but I will say...my sisters look hot....and for anyone who has seen my mural on my bike....you will be amazed.....
> Best calendar thus far, and for all the old skool people....you might get a little blast from the past when you see some of the cars that were brought back to life in it.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 23 2007, 10:08 AM~9064546
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey I just talked to your friend Robert....He called the car show hotline and I've been here answering the phone since J&J are out.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 23 2007, 08:59 AM~9064494
> *Just saw a preview of the 2008 calendar!!! OMG its gonna be fkn awesome!
> I'm not allowed to give too much info but I will say...my sisters look hot....and for anyone who has seen my mural on my bike....you will be amazed.....
> Best calendar thus far, and for all the old skool people....you might get a little blast from the past when you see some of the cars that were brought back to life in it.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marquezs13+Oct 22 2007, 11:04 PM~9062488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JOHN, please make sure you have these 2 guys and anyone from their crew SEARCHED......FULL CAVITY SEARCH....THEY ARE KNOWN FOR STARTING TROUBLE........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 23 2007, 10:15 AM~9064602
> *Hey I just talked to your friend Robert....He called the car show hotline and I've been here answering the phone since J&J are out.
> *


that is cool. what did he have to say.. i know we are leaving on friday night.. i am looking forward for the show..


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 23 2007, 10:51 AM~9064887
> *that is cool. what did he have to say..  i know we are leaving on friday night..  i am looking forward for the show..
> *


Not much... I was just shocked that some one I know called... lots of people have been calling today. He just told me about the cars ya'll were bringing


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 23 2007, 11:17 AM~9065090
> *Not much... I was just shocked that some one I know called... lots of people have been calling today. He just told me about the cars ya'll were bringing
> *



hahaha how did you know that it was him?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 23 2007, 11:20 AM~9065113
> *hahaha how did you know that it was him?
> *


He had a 512 area code


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 23 2007, 11:21 AM~9065119
> *He had a 512 area code
> *



that tells it all


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 23 2007, 11:24 AM~9065132
> *that tells it all
> *


Yup :cheesy:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I need you to come home and put up Juiced flyer for me. If you don't I'm putting up a half naked pic of you on layitlow. Hurry come home.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

There already is a Juiced flyet on LayItLow


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin: :0


> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 22 2007, 01:40 PM~9058286
> *HOUSTON YA HAVE A PROBLEM !!!!!!!
> 
> THE .................
> ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 23 2007, 11:50 AM~9065323
> *Yup :cheesy:
> *


i called him and i asked him..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 23 2007, 02:02 PM~9066439
> *I need you to come home and put up Juiced flyer for me.  If you don't I'm putting up a half naked pic of you on layitlow.  Hurry come home.
> *



nice  :thumbsup: :biggrin: :angel: :worship:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

still waiting for the naked pic... :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Still waiting for her to make it home. Although Jon said there's already a Juice flyer on layitlow.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*Some Move-In Information:

If you are arriving to line-up before 6am on Saturday morning, go through the Kirby / McNee gate (this is a 24 hour gate, and you should be able to start lining up early). They claim any time, but you know the gate guards can be a problem!

After 6am, the entrance on N. Stadium Drive should be open (so you can sneek around the back). To get here, go up Kirby, turn right on La Concha, and right on N. Stadium Drive. 

We will be loading in through Door "C"

We should have staff out there as early as 2 or 3 am to help organize the line. 

We are hoping to start move-in around 7am (fire marshal permitting)*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2007, 01:50 AM~9070996
> *still waiting for the naked pic... :biggrin:
> *


x25


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 22 2007, 02:40 PM~9058286
> *HOUSTON YA HAVE A PROBLEM !!!!!!!
> 
> THE .................
> ...


 hno: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Oct 23 2007, 10:45 AM~9064835
> *JOHN, please make sure you have these 2 guys and anyone from their crew SEARCHED......FULL CAVITY SEARCH....THEY ARE KNOWN FOR STARTING TROUBLE........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Steve is looking forward 2 that....LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: ...Whats da damn deal Mike...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Oct 23 2007, 11:14 AM~9065071
> *ttt
> *



Whats up Troy, I see all da improvements u did 2 da roadmaster...u bringin it 2 this show ready....lookin really nice homie..


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 24 2007, 01:45 PM~9073948
> *Whats up Troy, I see all da improvements u did 2 da roadmaster...u bringin it 2 this show ready....lookin really nice homie..
> *


thinks dog im still working on it im going to try and make it on the 28th but it probaly want be ready. I'll be there on the 4th for sure. ill pm some pics


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> I'm gonna be doing this at the car show.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> > I'm gonna be doing this at the car show.
> 
> 
> 
> ok cool. i will have my cam ready


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> > I'm gonna be doing this at the car show.
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Oct 25 2007, 10:28 AM~9081136
> *:biggrin: ttt
> *


Are you laughing at my solja boy dancing? :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 24 2007, 01:43 PM~9073934
> *Steve is looking forward 2 that....LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...Whats da damn deal Mike...
> *


what's up homie.....just been tryin to make it.....how are things on your end>?? hope all is good.....


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 24 2007, 02:43 PM~9073934
> *Steve is looking forward 2 that....LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...Whats da damn deal Mike...
> *


very funny guy


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

7 more days. hno:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 26 2007, 09:55 AM~9088436
> *7 more days. hno:
> *


*then time to get your dancing shoes on right...?*


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I can hardly wait!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

anyone know whose gonna be in the bikini contest?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 28 2007, 08:53 AM~9099449
> *anyone know whose gonna be in the bikini contest?
> *


i hope it is good like last year.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 28 2007, 08:55 AM~9099452
> *i hope it is good like last year.
> *


I hope it's good like the the year before last


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I heard Ms. Dani was entering....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Sadly, we have decided to cancel the "Big Boy Tricycle Race". The trikes we fit wouldn't even support me (or I was to big to pedal them), and I don't think I've quite reached big boy status yet....

So, instead of the trike race, we will do a random drawing near the end of the trophy presentation for everyone entered. One winner will receive the $100 that was going to be awarded to the trike race winner. So, stay through the whole trophy presentation, you must be present to win!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I am excited to see the finished xB and Calendar 

:biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 28 2007, 09:35 AM~9099519
> *I heard Ms. Dani was entering....
> *



nice.. i will be in the front row. ..


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 28 2007, 10:20 AM~9099662
> *Sadly, we have decided to cancel the "Big Boy Tricycle Race".  The trikes we fit wouldn't even support me (or I was to big to pedal them), and I don't think I've quite reached big boy status yet....
> 
> So, instead of the trike race, we will do a random drawing near the end of the trophy presentation for everyone entered.  One winner will receive the $100 that was going to be awarded to the trike race winner.  So, stay through the whole trophy presentation, you must be present to win!
> *


Sorry to tell you this Jon, but yes, you've reached Big boy stauts....lmao..

and no I will not be entering....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

hey john save a good spot for this. its going to be there on full display h town debut


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 28 2007, 07:08 PM~9102063
> *Sorry to tell you this Jon, but yes, you've reached Big boy stauts....lmao..
> 
> and no I will not be entering....
> *


 
:tears: :tears: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 28 2007, 08:06 PM~9102495
> *
> :tears:  :tears:  :thumbsup:
> *


quit being such a softy!! Make her do it....no no no...use esrever psychology on her!!!

Yeah I didnt wanna take no pics of Ms Dani anyway....thats why imma hire some models!! 


hehehehehe lets see if that works :cheesy:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 28 2007, 10:25 PM~9103530
> *quit being such a softy!! Make her do it....no no no...use esrever psychology on her!!!
> 
> Yeah I didnt wanna take no pics of Ms Dani anyway....thats why imma hire some models!!
> ...


damn its like that.. i wish i had the money like you.. i have some girls that want to go but they are broke. i am not trying to pay for anyone..


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The semi custom class, hop class, and club of the year got a little more heated after the Juiced Show


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

can you still reg. on sat at setup?? because i requested off work and didnt find out till after the pre. reg. deadline that i could have off and i missed it


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

YES


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 29 2007, 11:38 AM~9106210
> *YES
> *



What up Tim....man i didnt get back home till bout 9-930...


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I left at 7:15 and got home around 10:30.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 29 2007, 12:14 AM~9104124
> *damn its like that..  i wish i had the money like you.. i have some girls that want to go but they are broke. i am not trying to pay for anyone..
> *



I dont have money...its what made me transition from being really nice and doin stuff for free all the time...to actually settin a price. Or barter or some sort of mutually beneficial deal is always nice. Its too bad...I dont have some girls and am not broke. Its ok though I am recruiting. They gotta be certain females though...cause they have an image and idenitity they have to live up to. :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 29 2007, 11:12 AM~9106449
> *I dont have money...its what made me transition from being really nice and doin stuff for free all the time...to actually settin a price.  Or barter or some sort of mutually beneficial deal is always nice.  Its too bad...I dont have some girls and am not broke.  Its ok though I am recruiting.  They gotta be certain females though...cause they have an image and idenitity they have to live up to.  :biggrin:
> *


Good to know. I live up to my image B>>>>>>>h :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 29 2007, 10:38 AM~9106210
> *YES
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 29 2007, 12:30 PM~9106557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when is the SA car show?


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 20 2007, 03:39 AM~8830570
> *Here are the updated flyer:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 29 2007, 11:30 AM~9106557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gold Rush Tour...great idea...but I hate it when people post their shows in other people's shows topics....so, let's get back to Los Magnificos....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

I agree..plus u cant mess with da Magnificos show and the WEGO Tour..... :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

TTMFT FOR LOS MAGNIFICOS 25TH ANNUAL!! uffin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I concur....I know...imma be thurr!!!












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 29 2007, 09:17 PM~9111103
> *Gold Rush Tour...great idea...but I hate it when people post their shows in other people's shows topics....so, let's get back to Los Magnificos....
> *


There was no disrespect intended. just something for the people in your area to look forward to in addition to the Moagnificos and the W.W.T. Congratulations on a job well done for the the past 25 years.


----------



## ASP_Productions (Apr 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 18 2007, 10:15 AM~9029188
> *Our web developer is fired!*


 :0 And I guess you thought your web developer would never get on here and see that you're talking smack!!


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 29 2007, 11:45 PM~9111968
> *I agree..plus u cant mess with da Magnificos show and the WEGO Tour.....      :biggrin:
> 
> TTT
> *


With all due respect carnal, how come you say I can't mess with the Magnificos show and WEGO Tour? You have no idea of my capabilities. I am not trying to outdo their shows or compete against them to see who can do a better job on a show. Car shows are for the people to enjoy regardless of who throws them and when. My dates will not conflict with Los Magnificos or the WEGO Tour. I will contact THEM, NOT YOU, to insure this doesn't happen. There will not be any cross-cancellation of shows or competition against promoters. Feel me? 

I'm not out to step on anyone's toes. Just don't step on mine homie.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Its all about the love....for the lifestyle...some call it a sport...but its really a lifestyle. Those who do it for the love, to better the image, i believe in MY OPINION are the ones that survive....those who do it for the money, for business, to further their names, fail. It doesnt matter who you bring or what you got, the people in the lifestyle value tradition and historical roots and pride in the culture over how big and flashy a car show can be. 

Just be real about it and for the right reasons and it will grow and be a great carshow... 

just my 2 cents


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 30 2007, 11:41 AM~9114604
> *Its all about the love....for the lifestyle...some call it a sport...but its really a lifestyle. Those who do it for the love, to better the image, i believe in MY OPINION are the ones that survive....those who do it for the money, for business, to further their names, fail.  It doesnt matter who you bring or what you got, the people in the lifestyle value tradition and historical roots and pride in the culture over how big and flashy a car show can be.
> 
> Just be real about it and for the right reasons and it will grow and be a great carshow...
> ...


I agree with you 100 % on that and I'm sure that others feel the same way. The 2008 Gold Rush Tour isn't about the money, it's about the people. By the people and for the people. I'm not LRM who sells out to the grassroots of what has enabled them to go as far as they have. I'm a man who has been into the lowriders since I was 14 years old. And that's a long time. 

So...yes the Gold Rush Tour is done for the love of the sport and lifestyle and way of life. That's the bottom line.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 30 2007, 12:41 PM~9114604
> *Its all about the love....for the lifestyle...some call it a sport...but its really a lifestyle . Those who do it for the love, to better the image, i believe in MY OPINION are the ones that survive....those who do it for the money, for business, to further their names, fail.  It doesnt matter who you bring or what you got, the people in the lifestyle value tradition and historical roots and pride in the culture over how big and flashy a car show can be.
> 
> Just be real about it and for the right reasons and it will grow and be a great carshow...
> ...


SNOOP SAID IT BEST..."LOWRIDIN AINT A SPORT ITS A WAY OF LIFE" -SNOOP DOGG


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Oct 30 2007, 01:41 PM~9115015
> *SNOOP SAID IT BEST..."LOWRIDIN AINT A SPORT ITS A WAY OF LIFE" -SNOOP DOGG
> *



Yeah I have this video I bought at Kroger with lowriders and the guy interviewing asks the car owner "so how long you been in the sport of lowriding." the car owner calmly looked at him and corrected him..."naw this aint a sport...its a lifestyle....and I been in it all my life." I started cracking up laughing....some putz that knows nothing about lowriders, goes out to make a video to try to make money off of the culture and shows in that one moment he really knows nothing.
:uh: 

I know its tough getting respect, being a no-rider....but I've always loved it and surrounded myself in the life and culture...my pockets just cant accomodate it now.

Much love to my carnal and Travieso 64, his green 64 Impala....i may not have my own, but I have spent plenty of time helping him with it, gettin it ready for shows and cruising. It brought he and I closer and kept me alive through my depression.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

yo quiero taco bell :ugh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 30 2007, 05:14 PM~9116546
> *yo quiero taco bell  :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny_J (Apr 27, 2007)

www.dubmagazine.com 


no need to argue.. just do what you do and let other people do them selfs.. 



I'm at alot of shows always and like them all....


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Oct 29 2007, 11:54 AM~9106339
> *I left at 7:15 and got home around 10:30.
> *


you should have stayed and let me do your eyebrows.....I could have made you look metro


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 31 2007, 01:13 AM~9120303
> *you should have stayed and let me do your eyebrows.....I could have made you look metro
> *



hmmmm be careful, there is a very fine line between metro and flat out gay.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 31 2007, 08:05 AM~9121264
> *hmmmm be careful, there is a very fine line between metro and flat out gay.
> *


True, but what if I said you look metro...

You always dress nice and look clean therefore your metro... in my book that's a good thing...and when it comes to pullin O's, metro guys get em first


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Oct 30 2007, 12:21 PM~9114464
> *With all due respect carnal, how come you say I can't mess with the Magnificos show and WEGO Tour?  You have no idea of my capabilities.  I am not trying  to outdo their shows or compete against them to see who can do a better job on a show. Car shows are for the people to enjoy regardless of who throws them and when.  My dates will not conflict with Los Magnificos or the WEGO Tour.  I will contact THEM, NOT YOU, to insure this doesn't happen.  There will not be any cross-cancellation of shows or competition against promoters.  Feel me?
> 
> I'm not out to step on anyone's toes.  Just don't step on mine homie.
> *




I didnt mean any disrespect homie, im just sayin when u put on a tour around a whole state, the people that get involved with the tour and when u start 2 meet people around the state that really like the way the tour is goin, u gain much respect for the people throwing the tour...Ive shown at every show on this tour except 2, but next year i will be at every show 4 sure, and i really like this tour, cause it brings out the best of texas, and im sure they want 2 go national, but they startin at home first, and i bet u anything that anyone who was involved with the tour this year will always have there backs wherever and whenever...u know no disrespect homie, but Jon and the rest of the people who have been in charge of throwing the tour and Magnificos have gained so much respect from me, cause i really know that they aint doin it for the money and they have much love 4 da lowrider lifestyle...ive been 2 shows where all they worried about the money, and not worried about the people, but i cant say that is true for the people apart of this tour, they have that love still in em....No disrespect was meant homie, but its hard not 2 back up people who show Love 2 da Whole State....and i do appreciate u havin a stop in Texas and if it aint conflicting with the tour next year, if you dont mind i will make sure i make an appearance there....Much Love homie, Lowriders is all we got 2 back each other up now these days....peace


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 31 2007, 10:15 AM~9122089
> *I didnt mean any disrespect homie, im just sayin when u put on a tour around a whole state, the people that get involved with the tour and when u start 2 meet people around the state that really like the way the tour is goin, u gain much respect for the people throwing the tour...Ive shown at every show on this tour except 2, but next year i will be at every show 4 sure, and i really like this tour, cause it brings out the best of texas, and im sure they want 2 go national, but they startin at home first, and i bet u anything that anyone who was involved with the tour this year will always have there backs wherever and whenever...u know no disrespect homie, but Jon and the rest of the people who have been in charge of throwing the tour and Magnificos have gained so much respect from me, cause i really know that they aint doin it for the money and they have much love 4 da lowrider lifestyle...ive been 2 shows where all they worried about the money, and not worried about the people, but i cant say that is true for the people apart of this tour, they have that love still in em....No disrespect was meant homie, but its hard not 2 back up people who show Love 2 da Whole State....and i do appreciate u havin a stop in Texas and if it aint conflicting with the tour next year, if you dont mind i will make sure i make an appearance there....Much Love homie, Lowriders is all we got 2 back each other up now these days....peace
> *




real talk!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 31 2007, 08:58 AM~9121528
> *True, but what if I said you look metro...
> 
> You always dress nice and look clean therefore your metro... in my book that's a good thing...and when it comes to pullin O's, metro guys get em first
> *


"pulling O's" you mean orgasms!?!? hmmm yeah I guess we do...but thats cause we tend to be a little freakier too.


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 31 2007, 10:15 AM~9122089
> *I didnt mean any disrespect homie, im just sayin when u put on a tour around a whole state, the people that get involved with the tour and when u start 2 meet people around the state that really like the way the tour is goin, u gain much respect for the people throwing the tour...Ive shown at every show on this tour except 2, but next year i will be at every show 4 sure, and i really like this tour, cause it brings out the best of texas, and im sure they want 2 go national, but they startin at home first, and i bet u anything that anyone who was involved with the tour this year will always have there backs wherever and whenever...u know no disrespect homie, but Jon and the rest of the people who have been in charge of throwing the tour and Magnificos have gained so much respect from me, cause i really know that they aint doin it for the money and they have much love 4 da lowrider lifestyle...ive been 2 shows where all they worried about the money, and not worried about the people, but i cant say that is true for the people apart of this tour, they have that love still in em....No disrespect was meant homie, but its hard not 2 back up people who show Love 2 da Whole State....and i do appreciate u havin a stop in Texas and if it aint conflicting with the tour next year, if you dont mind i will make sure i make an appearance there....Much Love homie, Lowriders is all we got 2 back each other up now these days....peace
> *


thats real talk dogg, the wego tour is what motivated me to build my car to what it is today. Next year i will be hitting every wego show ive only hit 6 this year because my car has been in the works. I will be in houston. I give much props to the wego tour, the shows were all great.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT
Don't forget to bring $10 bucks to the show Sunday and buy the Los Magnificos Calendar which I would like to say is one hot calendar!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ok :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Oct 31 2007, 04:05 PM~9125037
> *TTT
> Don't forget to bring $10 bucks to the show Sunday and buy the Los Magnificos Calendar which I would like to say is one hot calendar!
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

slab city will be there


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Thee Artistics (Orange County) Cali -Bike club- will be there.....Leaving 2marow :wave:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 31 2007, 10:57 PM~9127986
> *Thee Artistics (Orange County) Cali -Bike club- will be there.....Leaving 2marow :wave:
> *


I have heard rumors the bike show will be off the chain! Bikes from the east, bikes from the west! I can't wait!

So, here's the update...we have 230 cars pre-registered (this historically is a show with a low pre-reg total), so that's great! We also have 42 bikes pre-registered. I know there is a good amount that didn't pre-register, so I can't wait to see what happens!

Don't forget, we do one big line (and get you in as fast as we can)...so don't be discouraged if you didn't pre-register. See you at the show!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 24 2007, 07:41 AM~9071911
> *Some Move-In Information:
> 
> If you are arriving to line-up before 6am on Saturday morning, go through the Kirby / McNee gate (this is a 24 hour gate, and you should be able to start lining up early).  They claim any time, but you know the gate guards can be a problem!
> ...


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 24 2007, 08:41 AM~9071911
> *Some Move-In Information:
> 
> If you are arriving to line-up before 6am on Saturday morning, go through the Kirby / McNee gate (this is a 24 hour gate, and you should be able to start lining up early).  They claim any time, but you know the gate guards can be a problem!
> ...




I'll be at reliant at around 11:00pm Friday so make sure and say what up! If anyone has any problems I can be reached at 7132590117. If anyone coming from out of town needs directions feel free to get a hold of me. This year celebrates 25 amazing years and promises to be off the chankla so its not too late to be apart of this historical event. REMEMBER WE DO NOT SEPERATE PRE -REGISTERED AND NON PRE REGIGISTERED SO I ENCOURAGE EVERYONE TO GET THERE EARLY.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

<a href=\'http://losmagnificos.org/losmag2007.mp3\' target=\'_blank\'>The Radio Ad with the 2nd stage, car hop, and bikini contest stuff (also, it tells you where to pick up a free copy of the calendar...while supplies last!)</a>

<a href=\'http://losmagnificos.org/images/HelenCarmonaScholarship.pdf\' target=\'_blank\'>Helen Carmona Scholarship Application</a>


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 31 2007, 12:12 PM~9123135
> *"pulling O's"  you mean orgasms!?!?  hmmm yeah I guess we do...but thats cause we tend to be a little freakier too.
> *


:roflmao: Too much info!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone for supporting our family. I always get so sentimental during car show season.  25 Years wow........... Jon has taken this car show to a completely higher level. I appreciate him so much..... He's my son, but I'm getting the paper work ready to adopt some of his friends. :biggrin: All the hustlers.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

EMPIRE coming 12 deep.....


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 1 2007, 11:18 AM~9130590
> *EMPIRE coming 12 deep.....
> *



Thank you Goofy and the rest of the EMPIRE FAM. If you need anything get at me.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 1 2007, 10:50 AM~9130831
> *Thank you Goofy and the rest of the EMPIRE FAM. If you need anything get at me.
> *


Spreading yourself kind of thin aren't you? :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I wanna be thin...no matter how many slashes I get, its not working...Is it thin metaphorically?!?! hhahaha oh oh....so when am I being adopted?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 1 2007, 01:14 PM~9131325
> *Spreading yourself kind of thin aren't you? :uh:
> *



theres more than enough of me to go around!


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 1 2007, 11:16 AM~9130572
> *Thanks everyone for supporting our family.  I always get so sentimental during car show season.    25 Years wow...........  Jon has taken this car show to a completely higher level.  I appreciate him so much.....  He's my son, but I'm getting the paper work ready to adopt some of his friends. :biggrin:  All the hustlers.
> *


You think people would believe me if I said Big A was my brother? :cheesy:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 1 2007, 03:41 PM~9132644
> *You think people would believe me if I said Big A was my brother? :cheesy:
> *



I BELIEVE YOU.....


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT just a few more days! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

THIS SHOW IS SHAPING UP TO BE ONE OF THE BIGGEST.

YOU ARE NOT GOING TO WANT TO MISS IT.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 1 2007, 03:41 PM~9132644
> *You think people would believe me if I said Big A was my brother? :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

and










will be there... see you guys out there...


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

TTMT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Nov 1 2007, 03:50 PM~9132741
> *TTT just a few more days! :biggrin:
> *


*X 2*


----------



## Juan_Gotti (Aug 28, 2006)

dallas loweriders will be in tha house


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

i'll be there Repo Fort Worth.... Headed To H-Town Tomorrow Night... :biggrin:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 1 2007, 12:29 PM~9131432
> *I wanna be thin...no matter how many slashes I get, its not working...Is it thin metaphorically?!?! hhahaha oh oh....so when am I being adopted?!?!?  :biggrin:
> *


Your paper work is done! You can officially call me Mom.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 1 2007, 02:41 PM~9132644
> *You think people would believe me if I said Big A was my brother? :cheesy:
> *


Why not, they think Lindsey is Joey's sister.


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

sunday is just around the corner :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

YOU ALREADY KNOW WE'LL BE IN THA BUILDING !!!!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

hno: 2 more days.


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

i just got to houston my car will be here in about 1 hour


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Nov 2 2007, 11:04 PM~9143998
> *i just got to houston my car will be here in about 1 hour
> *


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

the guards told me at 3 i could get in line i will be there


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Nov 2 2007, 11:14 PM~9144045
> *the guards told me at 3 i could get in line i will be there
> *



Yay...The HLC was able to setup all in the same section , regardless of some insubordanance on some clubs parts. I am soooo exhausted and feet hurt yet, all in all, it went well.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

were's the pic.'s at???


----------



## BYT'SFINEST (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Nov 4 2007, 10:24 PM~9154305
> *were's the pic.'s at???
> *


go to houston lowriders under gen.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin: _*DALLAS LOWRIDERS CAR CLUB CHAMPIONS 2007!!!!!*_


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 5 2007, 02:15 AM~9156098
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin: DALLAS LOWRIDERS CAR CLUB CHAMPIONS 2007!!!!!
> *


GOOD JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Two Thumbs UP!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for your support in caming to the car show.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

WE SAID IT AND DONE IT!!!!!

DALLAS LOWRIDERS BEST CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR !!!!!

IN THE WEGO TOUR


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

I just wanted to take the time to thank everyone who came out and supported our 25th Annual show. Our dream was to make this show the biggest show we've ever had, and because of all the people who came out from across the country and from all over the great state of Texas,, our dream came true. We can't express the amount of gratitude we have that so many people came out and supported us in this celebration. The last 2 years was a battle for us, but in the end it was all worth it to see that we were able to give what the real Los Magnificos has to offer this great sport of lowriding. Our goal is to keep this sport alive and kicking. Yesterday everyone proved that it still is. We hope that this years WEGO tour was just as exciting and fun for you as it was for us. We can't wait to bring it all back to you next season.

*THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF OUR HEARTS, FOR MAKING OURS AND MY DADS DREAMS COME TRUE!*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 5 2007, 09:30 AM~9156978
> *WE SAID IT AND DONE IT!!!!!
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS BEST CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR !!!!!
> ...


CONGRATS ON YOUR WINNINGS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## HLC.COM (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for keeping us together!!! 

Congrats to our HLC brother Juan from DLR for taking home the Semi Custom Champion award for the WEGO tour.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HLC.COM_@Nov 5 2007, 05:30 PM~9160842
> *Thanks for keeping us together!!!
> 
> Congrats to our HLC brother Juan from DLR for taking home the Semi Custom Champion award for the WEGO tour.
> *



Congratulations Juan!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HLC.COM_@Nov 5 2007, 04:30 PM~9160842
> *Thanks for keeping us together!!!
> 
> Congrats to our HLC brother Juan from DLR for taking home the Semi Custom Champion award for the WEGO tour.
> *


  ..


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

were are the pics posted


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Before Carshow In Alvin Texas..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

I really want to make this show next year. I was too busy getting ready for Odessa, this year.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

good show.. was just too many rappers rapping at the same time..otherwise good show :biggrin:


----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

great show! :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Nov 5 2007, 09:49 PM~9163560
> *good show.. was just too many rappers rapping at the same time..otherwise good show  :biggrin:
> *



x23


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Great Show...The best show ive been 2 by far, and all my family and friends that went also said the same thing..seriously, very very good show...much props 2 everybody involved in throwing the show...this was definately the right show 2 make as the tour championship...All the clubs brought it 2 this show, and much props 2 Dallas Lowriders 4 taking the club championship...Much props 2 Rollerz Only 4 bringin out a grip of rides..Much props goes 2 Troy for steppin it up on another level 4 this show and takin dat first in mild, much props homie, you definately deserved it....Really, Jon, Tim, and everybody that was involved in throwing this show, much respect and much love goes out 2 yall, cause this was 4 sure a mark in history...This show really brought it 2 Texas, and represented well for this State...Cant wait til next year, and thank you for letting me be involved in the 25 year history of this show...Much Respect.....I really got much love for Lowriding, and just tellin everybody who made it out there 2 represent out there and show everybody that Lowriding is still around, the game has changed, but this show, shows that Lowriding will never die....Much Respect on a different level after this show....BIG UPS and much respect 2 Jon Chuck and the Carmona Family...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 5 2007, 08:22 PM~9162536
> *Before Carshow In Alvin Texas..
> 
> 
> ...


*clean regal*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

THANKS BRO!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ok ok ....the 500 plus pictures are up in the Los Magnificos pt 1 - pt 4 galleries on my website.

NMEIMAGE.COM


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Nov 5 2007, 10:22 AM~9157274
> *I just wanted to take the time to thank everyone who came out and supported our 25th Annual show.  Our dream was to make this show the biggest show we've ever had, and because of all the people who came out from across the country and from all over the great state of Texas,, our dream came true.  We can't express the amount of gratitude we have that so many people came out and supported us in this celebration.  The last 2 years was a battle for us, but in the end it was all worth it to see that we were able to give what the real Los Magnificos has to offer this great sport of lowriding.  Our goal is to keep this sport alive and kicking.  Yesterday everyone proved that it still is.  We hope that this years WEGO tour was just as exciting and fun for you as it was for us. We can't wait to bring it all back to you next season.
> 
> THANK YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF OUR HEARTS, FOR MAKING OURS AND MY DADS DREAMS COME TRUE!
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 5 2007, 11:39 PM~9164565
> *THANKS BRO!!!
> *


  


*Man dual 500 plus pics your a busy man hometown!!*


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

I had fun out there and will be back next year too...great show :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Nov 6 2007, 07:05 PM~9170186
> *
> Man dual 500 plus pics your a busy man hometown!!
> *




HAHAHA I was up till 5:30 AM working on them....to get them up by Tuesday for anyone that checked the site....ALot of them are from Saturday night of almost every car in the building. Then more on Sunday of the actual events, a few of females, the models, the hop, etc etc.

I dont like to do anything half way... and it was actually about 800 total pics....some were either dark or blurry or mostly multiples of same vehicle, which I didnt want to post too many of same vehicle and a few just looked like too stock of a ride to make it worth my while, badnwidth and webhost space.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

:biggrin: This years show was fkn awesome! I did not expect so many people to get so into the whole WeGo Tour thing, but it was great! I think the tour really brought back some of the passion people had for showing! Congrats to everyone who particiapated in the tour and congrats to everyone who won! For those who will be going to next years...and for those who can't make it to my wedding in Mexico, hopefully if things work out right, I'll be having a "little" wedding at the 26th annual!

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 7 2007, 01:03 PM~9175868
> *:biggrin: This years show was fkn awesome! I did not expect so many people to get so into the whole WeGo Tour thing, but it was great! I think the tour really brought back some of the passion people had for showing! Congrats to everyone who particiapated in the tour and congrats to everyone who won! For those who will be going to next years...and for those who can't make it to my wedding in Mexico, hopefully if things work out right, I'll be having a "little" wedding at the 26th annual!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



awww baby girl is all grown up....seems like just yesterday I was macking to you....wait...that was yesterday!!! HAHHAHAHA jk....congratulations!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 7 2007, 12:03 PM~9175868
> *:biggrin: This years show was fkn awesome! I did not expect so many people to get so into the whole WeGo Tour thing, but it was great! I think the tour really brought back some of the passion people had for showing! Congrats to everyone who particiapated in the tour and congrats to everyone who won! For those who will be going to next years...and for those who can't make it to my wedding in Mexico, hopefully if things work out right, I'll be having a "little" wedding at the 26th annual!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Hey, I'm getting married at the 26th annual. :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 02:27 PM~9176746
> *awww baby girl is all grown up....seems like just yesterday I was macking to you....wait...that was yesterday!!! HAHHAHAHA jk....congratulations!
> *


You're her brother now, so stop the macking.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 10:27 AM~9175253
> *HAHAHA I was up till 5:30 AM working on them....to get them up by Tuesday for anyone that checked the site....ALot of them are from Saturday night of almost every car in the building.  Then more on Sunday of  the actual events, a few of females, the models, the hop, etc etc.
> 
> I dont like to do anything half way... and it was actually about 800 total pics....some were either dark or blurry or mostly multiples of same vehicle, which I didnt want to post too many of same vehicle and a few just looked like too stock of a ride to make it worth my while, badnwidth and webhost space.
> *


800 pics and you only got one of me just about to cry on the stage during Mandy's speech. :uh:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 7 2007, 01:03 PM~9175868
> *:biggrin: This years show was fkn awesome! I did not expect so many people to get so into the whole WeGo Tour thing, but it was great! I think the tour really brought back some of the passion people had for showing! Congrats to everyone who particiapated in the tour and congrats to everyone who won! For those who will be going to next years...and for those who can't make it to my wedding in Mexico, hopefully if things work out right, I'll be having a "little" wedding at the 26th annual!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


cool i will bring you a stripper  :biggrin: hope you are feeling better


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet+Nov 7 2007, 03:31 PM~9176776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nuh uh...there is one of you at the booth too  with that blonde kid and all those awesome calendars :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 7 2007, 01:03 PM~9175868
> *:biggrin: This years show was fkn awesome! I did not expect so many people to get so into the whole WeGo Tour thing, but it was great! I think the tour really brought back some of the passion people had for showing! Congrats to everyone who particiapated in the tour and congrats to everyone who won! For those who will be going to next years...and for those who can't make it to my wedding in Mexico, hopefully if things work out right, I'll be having a "little" wedding at the 26th annual!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Congratulations!!!

Thank you for taking a picture with my little girls at the show.......Lydia, the older one, was all happy when she saw you in the calendar.......saw her this morning before school looking at your picture in last yr's calendar....my son has it hanging in his room.....think she's a lil star struck now since you and Carolyn from Dope House took pics with her.......ya'll made her day.....Good luck on your new life!!!



Me and my club are proud to be part of the Wego Tour and to see familiar faces when we go to Houston. I'm glad that it has come this far, and have to say that The Carmona family are proof of a Low Rider Lifestyle. You all have exceeded the expectations of many and crushed the hopes of those who want you to fail. I'm sure will continue to do so. I struggled to make it to this show and at times gave up on even going, but I felt it necessary to show my dedication and support. I have pictures from this show that I will cherish for the rest of my life....I wish you all the best in everything you do. Hopefully one day my son and I will have both of our Cadillacs at the Los Magnificos Car Show.....showing side by side with pride.....

Pics of my pit crew :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 7 2007, 04:06 PM~9177497
> *Congratulations!!!
> 
> Thank you for taking a picture with my little girls at the show.......Lydia, the older one, was all happy when she saw you in the calendar.......saw her this morning before school looking at your picture in last yr's calendar....my son has it hanging in his room.....think she's a lil star struck now since you and Carolyn from Dope House took pics with her.......ya'll made her day.....Good luck on your new life!!!
> ...


Too cute! Gotta love the Lil pit crew! I have 5 that help me out at the shows! :biggrin:


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

_Here is pics of my pit crew... this was in Bryan Tx..._


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

*1st. Wego Show In Dallas. March 18th
<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC02853.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

2nd. Wego show ...Cinco de Mayo car show in Austin Tx 5/6
<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/100_0085.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/100_0089.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

3rd. Wego show Party 104.9 show in Houston Tx 6/3
<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC03004.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC03033.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

4th. Wego show Lady Luck Dallas Tx 8/5 No pics/ no camera.....

5th. Wego show 3rd. Annual Show and Shine Long View Tx.. 8/11
<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC03123_0027_027.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

6th. Wego Show Royal Touch Car Show In Bryan Tx 9/2
<img src=\'http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z55/CLO1623/DSC00385.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

7th. Wego show Fiestas Patrias Austin Tx 9/16
<img src=\'http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z55/CLO1623/DSC00483.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z55/CLO1623/DSC00506.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

8th. Wego show Estrella Show Waco Tx 9/30
<img src=\'http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z55/CLO1623/DSC00523.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z55/CLO1623/DSC00507.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

9th. Wego show Juiced c.c show Houston Tx 10/28
WILL POST TOMORROW!!*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 7 2007, 03:32 PM~9176787
> *You're her brother now, so stop the macking.
> *


 :uh: Incest...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 7 2007, 10:26 PM~9179898
> *:uh: Incest...
> *



:barf: :barf: hno:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 7 2007, 09:31 PM~9179948
> *:barf:  :barf:  hno:
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Nov 7 2007, 05:42 PM~9177733-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nothing like looking back at those pics later on in life......proud moments!!! appreciate the support!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 7 2007, 10:26 PM~9179898
> *:uh: Incest...
> *



:uh: u know u likededed it. :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 8 2007, 07:24 AM~9181989
> *it is great!! now i'm going to have to start working on their bikes..... :biggrin: ...
> nothing like looking back at those pics later on in life......proud moments!!! appreciate the support!!!
> *


Building the bikes are lots of fun too! My oldest daughter has hers but hates setting it up!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Nov 8 2007, 07:24 AM~9181989
> *it is great!! now i'm going to have to start working on their bikes..... :biggrin: ...
> nothing like looking back at those pics later on in life......proud moments!!! appreciate the support!!!
> *


Ditto that! I was looking at the calendar and couldn't believe how time flew by. My babies are grown women and still like the lowriding scene.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## marquezs13 (Apr 6, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Incognito_@Nov 7 2007, 09:24 PM~9179310
> *1st. Wego Show In Dallas. March 18th
> <img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC02853.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...



i member that car at the 2 austin shows and in waco....<span style=\'color:blue\'>nice car homie


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2007, 03:53 PM~9177414
> *wait....ok...WHO is getting ,married at the 26th!?!?
> ahhh that was the reason behind adopting me....alterior motives...yeah...cant mack on the little sister anymore.  :biggrin:  I am not from Arkansas hahaha
> nuh uh...there is one of you at the booth too    with that blonde kid and all those awesome calendars :biggrin:
> *


I'm getting married. Not sure who will marry me, but I'm working on it. I got the bouquet already. member..........


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 12 2007, 08:30 PM~9213439
> *I'm getting married.  Not sure who will marry me, but I'm working on it.  I got the bouquet already. member..........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 12 2007, 07:45 PM~9213601
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


It's not that funny. :uh: I really did catch the bouquet at David (True Eminence) wedding. I didn't hurt any of the single women. :biggrin: O.K. maybe one broke a leg.


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>For ONLY $10.00 you can have your own personal copy of the 2008 Magnificos Calendar... 

Anyone interested please call Tim Walls A*K*A "The People's Choice"

He will be selling them this Thursday at the ULA meeting......

They are ONLY $10.00.........

What are you waiting for.........
Get your copy before they are gone.............

thanks for your support ...........</span>

(The calendar was made possible by sponsors such as M3 Graphics, <span style=\'color:green\'>Hard Kandy Kustomz, Sakari Bar & Grill, Auto Sound Solutions, Cavalino Tequila, La Paletera, Mark's Paving, Remco Insurance, Bubbles Car Wash, Krome Dome and many more.)

A PORTION OF THE SALES WILL BENEFIT THE HELEN CARMONA SCHOLARSHIP FUND AWARDED EACH YEAR DURING THE LOS MAGNIFICOS CAR SHOW.*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 13 2007, 01:02 PM~9218170
> *It's not that funny.  :uh:  I really did catch the bouquet at David (True Eminence) wedding.  I didn't hurt any of the single women. :biggrin:  O.K. maybe one broke a leg.
> *


 :0


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Nov 13 2007, 04:51 PM~9220408
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 14 2007, 09:31 AM~9225072
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------

